# Aquaripure Nitrate Filter



## LL#3 (Aug 30, 2013)

Is anyone familiar with this product?

An Aquaripure Nitrate Filter will greatly reduce the need for water changes in your fish tanks, saving you time, money, and reducing the stress on your aquarium fish. 
The Aquaripure filter is a comprehensive biological filter which will completely process all organic matter and remove all nitrates in an Aquarium. These filters are known as a nitrate filter, nitrate reactor, denitrator, biodenitrator or nitrate removal filter. Other biological filters only convert organic matter into nitrates which then accumulate in the aquarium, physical filters only remove larger particulate matter, and skimmers do not remove any nitrates. The Aquaripure uses beneficial bacteria to break down invisible organic matter and nitrates completely into Nitrogen gas which then escapes into the atmosphere. This same process is even used by some water treatment plants to make wastewater safe for human consumption and to clean polluted water. The Aquaripure does this in an extremely safe and controlled environment and after the water from the Aquaripure is aerated there is nothing left but pure, clean, crystal clear water.


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is it primarily for marine tanks?


----------



## SupeDM (Jan 26, 2009)

These are a great concept. However they require meticulous monitoring and maintenance as if they go just a little out of perfect operating capacity they can release all sorts of devastation on a closed aquatic system containing aquatic animals. I believe these are for fresh water and saltwater. They work by converting the nitrates back to nitrogen. Any interruption in this process will cause partialy cleared water to return to tank releasing nitrite ammonia hydrodgen sulfide and possibly even alcohol into the aquarium.


----------

